
None of My Apple Gear Connects Together, Dammit - holman
https://zachholman.com/posts/apple-accessories-ecosystem-problem
======
gumby
I find this overwrought.

First, I thought this would be about wireless, though that works (for me)
_amazingly_ well: airpods work seamlessly across phone, ipad, TV, computer;
watch unlocks computer; start a message on ipad, finish it on computer, etc. I
don't physically interconnect my apple devices any more at all.

Second, I doubt apple with ditch lightning any time soon as it's physically a
lot smaller than Type C and allows phones to be smaller. I do imagine it will
go away on a future iphone X when wireless charging improves -- then the
device will go completely portless.

And I do agree about the watch charger nonsense -- I can't wait until they
switch to a nonproprietary inductive charger. Across the board I get the
impression Apple don't think they gain anything by using proprietary chargers

I may be in the minority but I've really been happy with the transition to
Type C and wireless connection (the exception is the stupid WiFi built into
cameras which can only download low-res pictures). My usage for the past
couple of years has been pretty much dongle-free.

------
taylodl
_" It seems like they’re asleep at the wheel, or, more likely, there’s no one
team in charge of accessories and the ecosystem anymore at Apple."_

That's my concern. It seems like they've become a highly siloed organization
and as such are fragmenting. That's not good for their customers. They really
need to get their act together and behave like they're a single company with a
complete vision and a continuous product line that just works. As it is they
just look like they're running off the rails.

------
idkanything
"A fool and his money are easily parted..."

He could've easily purchased a previous gen MBP with magsafe and USB-A, and
let the USB-C sort it's self out over time. But hay, had to go with
latest/greatest devices with no ports and requiring a bunch of
adapters/dongles.

I really hope Apple's "courage" comes to bite them in the ass on this, and
they at least bring back one USB-A, 3.5mm headphone jack, and magsafe.

~~~
jonny_eh
The 3.5mm jack is still on all their laptops. But I guess you're referring to
the iPhone. In which case I agree, bring it back!

~~~
idkanything
Yes, sorry, was referring to the phones. I can't count how many times I've
dropped my headphones on an airplane (or they've slipped off when doing
something physical), and I'm easily able to retrieve them by grabbing the
cord.

Can't imagine dropping an airpod bud on the plane, then having to try and
figure out where it rolled. Also, there are times when my bose headphones have
died, and at least I've been able to use the free shitty ones they hand out.

~~~
jonny_eh
Wireless Bose headphones also have a 3.5mm fallback, which is only useful if
your phone supports it, or you have a _shudder_ dongle.

------
maximilianroos
What are the advantages between USB-C vs Lightning? Is there any reason to
keep Lightning beyond its incumbency?

~~~
gumby
I posted a comment about this: it's size -- the phone can be thinner. I
suspect it will go away when non-proprietary inductive charging becomes
widespread.

